# Chi Wee Dress Up. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A few more pics of The Wees. We don't do dress up pics very often anymore. The Wees are thankful for that. Lol 

Quick IPhone snaps. But I think they came out pretty cute. 

Lexie:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance refuses dress up. Lol


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh they are lovely  x 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I gotta get some new winter coats for my boys they have hoody's but its getting to cold out for just a hoody now. Charlie has a nice winter coat that my daughter gave me its a letter man jacket like they get in university except its made for a dog but I think it might still be a little bit too big for him. I'll have to see what I can find when I go to town on Tuesday. I need XS for Charlie and XXS for Taz I really like that white coat you got. I wonder if I could find one similar to that in Dark Brown and maybe Navy or black for male dogs. Its so cute and looks warm.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

How much do they weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies!! 



momofmany said:


> I gotta get some new winter coats for my boys they have hoody's but its getting to cold out for just a hoody now. Charlie has a nice winter coat that my daughter gave me its a letter man jacket like they get in university except its made for a dog but I think it might still be a little bit too big for him. I'll have to see what I can find when I go to town on Tuesday. I need XS for Charlie and XXS for Taz I really like that white coat you got. I wonder if I could find one similar to that in Dark Brown and maybe Navy or black for male dogs. Its so cute and looks warm.


Thank you!!  I live in Texas, our Winters are mild. We think its freezing when it's 50 degrees. Lol

The little white coat is a one piece, Louis dog jumper. It was given to us by a very dear member here on the boards. It's beautiful! I'll post a link to it if I can find it.  Thanks again!



Luvmywinnie said:


> How much do they weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lexie weighs 3 1/2 lbs. Gia weighs 3 lbs. We try to keep Jade's weight at least 2 lbs.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! 

I looked for the one-piece jumper. I can't find it online. We've had it awhile. Sorry. Louisdog makes several that are similar in boys and girls.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jade is so tiny! I can't imagine a Chi weighing less than 2lbs. Bless her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! Yeah, she's itty bitty. She's a feisty lil booger, though. Lol


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Aww how cute! Can't believe how tiny Jade is, she is adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi T!! nice to see you back again, the pups are gorgeous as always


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Thank you!!  I live in Texas, our Winters are mild. We think its freezing when it's 50 degrees. Lol


They are adorable! You got some great shots.

I was brought up and lived most of my life in WV. Almost two years ago I moved to TX and my hubby keeps telling me I am spoiled now because when it gets below 70 degrees I am freezing. I used to wear shorts in 60 degree weather and now I am all bundled up and freezing!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice to see your chis!!! They look adorable as ever in their jackets  ps I'd love to be in Texas for the winter instead of Canada I may die of hypothermia and it hasn't even snowed yet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Hi T!! nice to see you back again, the pups are gorgeous as always


Hi there, Jane!  Great to see you too! Thank you!



intent2smile said:


> They are adorable! You got some great shots.
> 
> I was brought up and lived most of my life in WV. Almost two years ago I moved to TX and my hubby keeps telling me I am spoiled now because when it gets below 70 degrees I am freezing. I used to wear shorts in 60 degree weather and now I am all bundled up and freezing!


Thank you! 

Haha!!! We do the same thing. People from colder climates always make fun of us. Lol It's Thanksgiving and in the 70's here. Crazy, huh!?! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Nice to see your chis!!! They look adorable as ever in their jackets  ps I'd love to be in Texas for the winter instead of Canada I may die of hypothermia and it hasn't even snowed yet


Thank you, Sherri! 

Lol!!! I'd die of hypothermia if I lived in Canada too! Come on down to Texas, we'll go shopping and hang out!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Cute fur babies!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww the sweet Wee Girls! Love them, miss them too! T is was 58 here in Florida today and I froze my ... off!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Cute fur babies!


Thanks! 



pam6400 said:


> Awwww the sweet Wee Girls! Love them, miss them too! T is was 58 here in Florida today and I froze my ... off!!!!!


Hi there, Pam!! Thank you!! We've missed you and the boys too!! Sending love hugs and kisses! 

Haha!! We are spoiled, aren't we! We can wear shorts here at Christmas sometime. People always laugh when I say how cold it is when it's 40 degrees. And don't let it get down in the 30's! That's snow suit weather and time to hibernate. Lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have missed you T!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> I have missed you T!!!


Hi there, Adrienne!!  Thank you! I've missed you as well! Hopefully I can spend a little time here. Things have just been so crazy busy. But I thought about you all and your precious pups often. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

T it's so nice to see photos of the chi wees and to see you posting again. You have all been missed. Xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KayC said:


> T it's so nice to see photos of the chi wees and to see you posting again. You have all been missed. Xx


Hi there Kay!!  Thank you! I've missed you all too!! xxxxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The pups are beautiful and so are you! Love your new avatar picture.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> The pups are beautiful and so are you! Love your new avatar picture.


Awwwww, how sweet!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Christiansen (Oct 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> A few more pics of The Wees. We don't do dress up pics very often anymore. The Wees are thankful for that. Lol
> 
> Quick IPhone snaps. But I think they came out pretty cute.
> 
> Lexie:



she is cute & the dress are a good selections...its fun to dress up your pets with such beautiful outfits..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Christiansen said:


> she is cute & the dress are a good selections...its fun to dress up your pets with such beautiful outfits..


Thank you so much, Ston!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

They look styling in their coats.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

